# Philco pld3236htx  Bajar retro ilumincion



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Buenas, consultó si hay forma de bajar la retro iluminación por modo servicio, o si alguien tiene dato que resistencia modificar en la plaqueta salida de tensión de los LEDs, por menú no tiene para bajar, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Creo se aumentaba la resistencia de censado de corriente , tenés el diagrama de la fuente ?


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Buenas, estoy buscando en la web, pero no puedo encontrar, hay de un Hitachi pero varía es muy parecido pero no igual, hay tres resistencia de 2,7R a masa pero no estoy seguro y no quiero hacer macana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Si están en paralelo y en la fuente del backlight , quita una.

Por las dudas pon la lámpara serie


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Esta foto es del philco y diagrama es del Hitachi lleva otro valor de resistencia.
philco




Hitachi
Tiene 3 resistencia de 2,7R paralelo es igual a 0,9, tiene que quedar un valor  1,5R más o menos para que varíe tensión, sería así?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 21, 2019)

En el menu del tv no tenes la opción de bajar la retroiluminación?? es muy raro, yo lo he visto en todos y cuando cambio los led se lo bajo a la mitad, fijate como luz de fondo o solo iluminación


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hola, no tiene lo busque, otro tiene que dice luz o retro iluminación, este tiene básico brillo, contraste,color, nitidez, matis y se terminó menú en ese sector, resto menú buque y no hay nada.


----------



## dantonio (Mar 21, 2019)

Una pregunta a fin de tratar de comparar un diagrama de fuente que poseo con la que 
traería ese aparato y que por lo visto aún no aparece publicada, por lo menos, aquí en el foro.
¿Es acaso QB1 el mosfet relacionado a la alimentación de los leds?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Quitá alguna de esas tres


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Este es el integrado que lleva, Mosfet debe tener interno, no tiene como pregunto el colega, el tema no hay diagrama, ahí subo foto integrado.

integrado

Las resistencia en paralelo van conectadas a pata 11 de integrado según foto.

ci y resistencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Lo único que encontré de ese integrado 

Jual OZ560EGN OZ560 EGN OZ560E GN 0Z560EGN BX71 - toko puwei | Tokopedia


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Es tan nuevo hay poca información, bueno amigo gracias por estar, veo que hago, saludos


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 22, 2019)

Buenas.
Domestros, saque resistencia de 2R7 y bajo ahí está la solución, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2019)

Bien ahí   

 Vi que dudabas pero yo estaba absolutamente seguro de la instrucción que te estaba dando


----------



## miguelangel86 (Mar 22, 2019)

Así es, lo tenía funcionando al televisor, me entró duda siempre consultó, aquí colega local me dice que se baja tensión por lado negativo de LED, pero este es diferente a otro circuito, pero es así como me dijiste, muy agradecido.


----------

